# التصنيع الرشيق (فكرة بسيطة)



## نظامي (11 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم،
شاهدت بعض المواضيع عن ال Lean Manufacturing وحبيت أشاركم بورقة كنت أعددتها منذ فترة قريبة عسى الله يجعل فيها الفائدة.

ما هوالتصنيع الرشيق Lean Manufacturing :
تعني كلمة Lean بالانجليزية رشيق أو خالي من الدسم أو الشحوم، ويقصد بها في عبارة Lean Manufacturing التصنيع الخالي من الهدر أو المخرجات الغير مرغوب فيها. وهذه المخرجات أو المهدرات كما صنفتها شركة تويوتا تنقسم إلى سبعة أنواع هي:
1- الإنتاج الفائض عن الحاجة.
2- أوقات الإنتظار للإنتاج.
3- النقل والتوصيل.
4- العمليات الغير مفيدة أو التي لا تضيف قيمة ملموسة للمنتج.
5- المخزون.
6- الحركة .
7- الخردة أو الإسكراب (Scrap).
وكل هذه الأنواع السابقة من الهدر يمكن أن توجد في العمليات الإنتاجية سواء التصنيعية منها أو غيرها كالخدمية، فعلى الرغم من أن هذه الفلسفة تطورت أساساً في مصانع إنتاج السيارات الأمريكية واليابانية، إلا أن تطبيقاتها اليوم توسعت لتشمل صناعة الطائرات والعديد من الصناعات الأخرى، كما أنها شملت ايضاً مجالات الأعمال الخدمية كالبنوك والمستشفيات والخدمات الصحية وحتى بعض الجامعات في الغرب، التي أدخلت من ضمن برامجها الادارية تطبيقات هذه الفلسفة في أواخر التسعينات من أجل تطوير العمل الإدراي في الجامعة وتحسين المخرجات التعليمية في كلياتها، وتقديم خدمات متميرة للطلاب والعاملين فيها.
وبخلاف البرامج التطويرية التي نشأت في القرن السابق مثل الهندرة Re-engineering، ونظرية العوائقTheory of Constraints وإدارة الجودة الشاملة TQM، فإن رواد هذه الفلسفة مثل Womack يرون أنها أكثر من مجرد برنامج يمكن أن تطبقة الشركات والمنظمات فهى يجب أن تشمل كل الجوانب الإدراية والانتاجية وحتى طريقة التفكير التقليدية التي تتبعها الكثير من الشركات. فبرامج الهندرة التي كانت في فترة الثمنينات وأوائل التسعينيات التي إتبعتها الشركات كموضة سائدة تحولت عن مسارها التطويري لتصبح برامج للتقليص من أعداد الموظفين ولم تضف أي قيمة حقيقية للشركات في ذلك الوقت. بينما فلسفة التصنيع الرشيق Lean Manufacturing يجب أن تأخذ في عين الإعتبار تطوير الجانب البشري وتغيير طريقة التفكير في برامج التدريب والمرتبات وحتى أنظمة التقاعد.
ومن المبادئ الأساسية لتطبيق هذه الفلسفة يوضح Womack أن على رؤساء المنظمات ومدرائها يجب أن يركزوا على القيمة الفعلية للعمليات الإنتاجية التي تتم في مؤسساتهم. لذا فإن عليهم بالتالي طرح السؤال " هل تؤدي لنا هذه العمليات قيمة حقيقية؟" بمعنى هل ما نتبعه اليوم من خطوات إنتاجية أو عمليات إدراية أو ما نتخذه من قرارات يؤدي في نهاية المطاف إلى زيادة في قيمة المنتج الذي نصنعه أو الخدمة التي نقدمها؟ ولا تعني زيادة القيمة هنا للمنتج بالطبع رفع سعرها بالنسبة للمستهلك، وإنما زيادة في جودتها وضمانيتها وتقليص سعرها الى أدنى حد ممكن بالنسبة المستهلك وبالتالي يحصل المستهلك على جودة عالية بسعر معقول. وفلسفة التصنيع الرشيق كما أشرنا سابقاً ليست برنامجاً ينتهي بهدف غايتة الوصول الى نقطة الصفر من الاعطاب التصنيعية فحسب وإنما أيضاً التطوير المستمر.

إذا ما هو التصنيع الرشيق؟
هناك بعض المبادئ التي تميز الإنتاج الرشيق وهى:
1- مستوى ممتاز من الجودة ومن أول مرة، السعي الحثيث من أجل الوصول الى نقطة الصفر في أعداد الخلل والعيوب التصنيعية. والكشف عن المشاكل والمعضلات في أماكنها.
2- التقليل من المهدرات الى أقصى درجة، والتخلص من جميع العمليات التي لا تؤدي في زيادة لقيمة أو في الشبكة الائتمانية للمنتج، مع الاستفادة القصوى من الموارد (المالية –البشرية و الراسمالية).
3- التطوير المستمر – تقليص النفقات، وتحسين الجودة، وزيادة الإنتاجية ومشاركة المعلومات.
4- نظام السحب Pull System – أي أن المنتجات تسحب من ناحية الزبون ولا تدفع من ناحية خط الانتاج (نظام الدفع Push System). بمعنى أن الإنتاج يتم حسب الطلب من ناحية الزبون لا من ناحية الإغراق عبر الإنتاج الغزير.
5- المرونة – قابلية إنتاج منتجات مختلفة أو منتجات ذات مواصفات مختلفة بسرعة ومن دون الحاجة الى التضحية بالكفاءة الانتاجية بانتاج كميات أقل.
6- بناء علاقة طولية الأمد مع المزودين بالمواد والحفاظ عليها من خلال المشاركة في معلومات التكاليف والمخاطر.


----------



## ali1001 (11 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى جدااا


----------



## عربي نت (12 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.Foam (12 فبراير 2007)

شكراً أخي العزيز ولكن في مثل حالتي اريد ان اطبق الانتاج الرشيق لكن كيف البداية ؟؟؟


----------



## نظامي (12 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً.

الأخ العزيز ENG. FOAM

شكراًً على سؤالك، والبداية هي الخطوة الأهم، وكمهندسين صناعيين ومهندسي نظم البداية هي تعريف المشكلة. وهى كذلك الحالة لتطبيق التصنيع الرشيق Lean Manufacturing ، والمشكلة هنا أننا نريد أن نقضي على جميع المهدرات أو المخرجات الغير مرغوب فيها فماذا نعمل؟ ندرس الوضع الحالي للعمليات مع الوضع في عين الإعتبار أننا نريد القضاء على العمليات التي لا نتنج قيمة لنا. كيف؟ بإستخدام طريقة Value Stream Mapping (VSM) والتي عن طريقها نقوم بعمل تخطيط لجميع مراحل وخطوات الإنتاج وكما يقال من الباب إلى الباب جنباً الى جنب المواد والمعلومات عن الإنتاج. وهذه الطريقة تعمل على مساعدة الإدارة والمهندسين ومساعدي الإنتاج والمزودين وحتى الزبائن على التعرف على مناطق الهدر واسبابها. 
من المهم أن تتذكر أن يحتوي مخططك في الوضع الحالي على جميع العمليات سواء كانت ذات قيمة مضافة value added أو غير ذات قيمة مضافةnon-value added .
وهذه الطريقة خطوة أولى جيدة للبدء بالتصنيع الرشيق لأنها:
1- تساعدك على رؤية جميع خطوات الإنتاج من البداية الى النهاية بدلاً عن التزكيز على إحدى العمليات.
2- تساعدك على رؤية مصادر الهدر في العمليات عوضاً عن رؤية الهدر فقط.
3- انها وسيلة توضيحية لجميع من لهم علاقة بالإنتاج.
4- أنها توضح العلاقة بين سيل معلومات الإنتاج وسيل مواد الإنتاج.











المراجع:
1- MAMTC – Lean Building Blocks
2- Maynard’s Industrial Engineering Handbook -5th Edition


----------



## Eng.Foam (14 فبراير 2007)

الله يجزاك الخير

انشاء الله رح أبدأ بهذه الخطوة وارجو ان تتحملني في حال اثقلت عليك بالأسئلة


----------



## Eng.Foam (14 فبراير 2007)

أخي من أي بلد عربي أنت؟ انا من الاردن ونريد أن نأخذ دورة في هذا الموضوع


----------



## نظامي (15 فبراير 2007)

الأخ العزيز eng.foam
واياكم إن شاء الله، انا من اليمن وأعمل هناك حالياً. بالنسبة للدورة ستأخذ وقت طويل جداً للإعداد وللأسف لا يمكنني في الوقت الحالي إعدادها وإخراجها لتكون بنفس متسوى الدورات التي أعدت في هذا المنتدى لأن الأخوة جزاهم الله خير بذلوا الكثير من الجهد والوقت، ولكن إن شاء الله في المستقبل إن أمكن... وإن شاء الله سأحاول أن أجيب عن جميع الأسئلة في التصنيع الرشيق إلى أن أتمكن من إعداد الدورة وأخرجها بالشكل المطلوب


----------



## على عبدالفتاح (25 فبراير 2007)

نأمل المزيد من المعلومات عن هذا الموضوع 
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## فتوح (26 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شكراً وجزاك الله خيراً

حقيقة الموضوع في غاية الروعة وطبعاً نطمع في المزيد


----------



## km6 (30 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## chieftainmech (2 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 
و شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## بيت لحم (3 مايو 2007)

*مشكورين*

مشكور اخي على هذا الموضوع الجميل واتمنى ان يتم التعمق فيه اكثر
لانه موضوع مهم جدا


----------



## سعيد زمزم (30 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نظامي (30 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خير جميعاً،
وإتباعاً لسلسلة التصنيع الرشيق، أرجو الإطلاع على موضوعي التالي (التصنيع الرشيق يسبقة تفكير رشيق)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=58014
وفيه تقنيات الوصول الى التصنيع الرشيق بداية بنظام ال 5S ، 

أرجو لكم الفائدة.


----------



## Shibani (21 يوليو 2007)

*Introduction to Lean Manufacturing Strategy*

أخي نظامي السلام عليكم ورحمة من الله وبركاته
شكرا جزيلاً علي طرح هذا الموضوع وذلك لأهميته وحداثته في منطقتنا العربية ودول العلم الثالث بشكل عام.
أعتقد أنه قبل الخوض في تفاصيل استخدام الإنتاج الرشيق أو الإنتاج المرن يجب علينا التعريف أكثر بهذا الأسلوب من أساليب الإنتاج الحديثة حتي تتكون صورة أكثر وضوحاً حول الموضوع, أقصد أنه كلما كان التعريف بمفاهيم وأسس هذه الإستراتيجية (الإنتاج الرشيق أو المرن) أعمق وأشمل كلما أصبحت طرق تطبيقه أسهل للفهم.​ 



Introduction to Lean Manufacturing Strategy​ 
The Lean strategy has been gaining much attention from many companies in the world. A system which was developed originally in Toyota to increase the companies competitiveness as against the US companies, it has proved itself to be a very effective strategy that companies around Japan and in the US, and now the world, began to adopt similar strategies to be applied in their own companies.
Lean involves a fundamental paradigm shift from conventional "batch and queue" mass production to product-aligned "one-piece flow" pull production.
(_The File Attached to this article_) provides comparison of lean and mass production. It is offered as an overview of some of the key differences in the two production systems. As can be seen in this Table, there are a number of fundamental differences between lean and mass production. Some of these differences appear to be mirror opposites of one another.​ 
The development of the lean manufacturing strategy marked the shift of the global manufacturing strategy from the traditional approach of exploiting economies of scale and mass production of standardized products towards a strategy for internal efficiency which is focused on producing goods highly suited to meet customer demand with the least production waste. The use of the lean strategy receives and continues to receive relatively good feedback from the business sector. It has been combined with other strategies such as the Total Quality Management and Six Sigma strategies to achieve optimum results.
Initially created for the manufacturing businesses, its application is extended to service-oriented industries and even to improving the efficiency in the office. Viewing every system as a set of procedures which contain wastes, the application of Lean strategy becomes almost limitless.​​


----------



## Shibani (21 يوليو 2007)

*كتاب ممتاز لفهم Lean Production*

​Lean Thinking​​_Banish Waste and Create Wealth in Your Organization_​By James P. Womack and Daniel T. Jones (Simon and Schuster, 1996)​ 
كتاب جداً ممتاز لفهم سياسة الإنتاج الرشيق ​


----------



## Shibani (21 يوليو 2007)

*Lean Glossary*

الدليل الشامل لمصطلحات الانتاج الرشيق
http://www.leanadvisors.com/Lean/glossary/


يوجد بالموقع العدد من المواضيع المهمة بسياسة الانتاج الرشيق أو الانتاج المرن،، توجد كذلك دورات تدريبية في كل ما يخص Lean Production


----------



## نظامي (24 يوليو 2007)

الأخ شيباني، 

أشكرك جداً على ردودك وإثرائك للمواضيع في مجال التصنيع الرشيق، في اعتقادي ان فلسفة التصنيع الرشيق هى اكبر من مجرد برنامج يطبق في الشركات وانما يمكن القول بانه طريقة حياة، فمتى ما بدأ المهندس الصناعي بتطبيق هذه الفلسفة في حياته الخاصة (ولا اقول الى حد الهوس) وانما بالاشياء البسيطة في الحياة اليومية، وتمكن من تقليل او الحد من الهدر (في الوقت والمال والطاقة الكهربائية) وحاول القيام باعمال تضيف قيمة الى حياته فان هذا هو التصنيع الرشيق بذاته، وهذه هي قيم ديننا الحنيف. 

شكرا لك مرة أخرى


----------



## Shibani (25 يوليو 2007)

*ترجمة الين*

الأخ نظامي​ 
بعد الشكر الجزيل على ما تفيدنا به أود الاستفسار فيما لو كانت ترجمتك لمصطلح الـ(Lean Production) إلى ( الإنتاج الرشيق) محض اجتهاد شخصي أم أنها ترجمة عربية معتمدة و مستخدمة في الكتب العلمية العربية؟؟ ​ 
وجدت هذا المصطلح قد تُرجم إلى (الإنتاج المرن) في كتاب (إدارة الإنتاج و العمليات، للدكتور عبد الكريم محسن و الدكتور صباح مجيد النجار) و لأنه و للأسف لا توجد ترجمة عربية موحدة لكثير من المصطلحات طرحت هذا السؤال لنفيد و نستفيد، مع العلم أنني كنت قد اقتبست من مواضيعكم ترجمة (الإنتاج الرشيق) و استخدمتُها في مداخلاتي بالخصوص. ​ 
الكتاب المذكور لم يتكلم عن الـ(Lean Production) إلا إشارةً و قد وعد المؤلفان (في طبعة قادمة) بطرح موضوع الـ(Lean Production) و غيره من المواضيع التي لا يكتمل كتاب في إدارة الإنتاج و العمليات إلا بطرحها. ​ 
أنوه هنا انه لا تهمنا التسميات في حد ذاتها بقدر ما يهمنا فهم هذا الأسلوب الإنتاجي الحديث و نشر ثقافته في عالمنا العربي الذي لا يزال رضيعا في هذا المجال.​ 
هذا و لا يفوتني أن أطلب من حضراتكم أن تتفضلوا بوضع أي كتب باللغة العربية تتناول موضوع الإنتاج الرشيق خصوصا.​


----------



## Shibani (25 يوليو 2007)

*مقابلة مع نورمان*

*Interview With Bodek*​

*Norman Bodek** (نورمان بوديك) مؤلف وناشر كان من الأوائل الذين جلبوا أساليب الإدارة اليابانية إلي الغرب، كتابه الجديد (**Kaikaku**) ينسج قصته الخاصة مع السيرة المهنية الحافلة لشخصيات مهمة - و التي كان لها الفضل في تطوير أساليب الإنتاج - مثل **Shingo**و **Ohno** سوية مع مبادئ الإنتاج الرشيق (**(Principles of Lean*
*يشرح **Norman** في كتابه المشار إليه أعلاه (**Kaikaku**) و يصف لنا كيف إن العديد من المدراء و قادة المؤسسات ركزوا في البداية علي أساليب أو تقنيات (**techniques**) مثل دوائر الجودة (**Quality Circles **) بدلاً من التركيز علي الجوهر الغامض للإنتاج الرشيق (**The underlying essence of Lean**)** الأمر الذي أدى إلي ظهور هذه الأساليب بعينها (**that gave rise to these specific techniques**). *

*Norman** كان له دور فعال في نقل تقنيات الإدارة اليابانية إلي الشركات الأمريكية الرائدة في المجالات الصناعية. قاد أو كان علي رأس 50 لجنة علمية كانت قد زارت اليابان في مهام صناعية علي فترات مختلفة تعرف من خلالها علي**Taichii Ohno **وعلي الكثير ممن كان لهم دور فعال في تطوير و نقل المعرفة الخاصة بأسلوب الإنتاج الرشيق وكان صديقاً شخصياً لـ **Shigeo Shingo**. و يعتبر **Norman** مؤسس مشارك لجائزة **Shingo** العالمية.*

*في هذه المقابلة يعطينا **Norman** تفاصيل ومعرفة عميقة حول تلك المواضيع وأيضا سيستعرض كتابه **Kaikaku**. اجري معه اللقاء موقع **Strategos**علي شبكة الانترنت.*
*الملف المرفق يحتوي علي النص الكامل للمقابلة.*


----------



## نظامي (26 يوليو 2007)

تعبير الإنتاج الرشيق، رأيت أنه أفضل من الإنتاج المرن وإن كان الإثنان يصبان في نفس المعنى، غير أن تعبير "الرشيق" ربما يوضح المعنى بأن الهدف الرئيسي من الإنتاج الرشيق أو المرن و هو التخلص من الهدر وإضافة القيمة... فالهدر في جسم الصناعة يتراكم كما تتراكم الدهون في جسم الإنسان مما ينتج عنه الترهلات التي تعيق حركة الإنسان وتضر بصحته مع الوقت وإضافة القيمة لجسم الإنسان تأتي طبعاً دينياً وفكرياً في المقام الأول وبإتباع أسلوب حياة صحي ومنظم وهو ما نراه عموماً في هذه الفلسفة بتطبيقاتها... فإختياري للفظ الرشيق متعمد نوعاً ما لتوضيح الصورة. ولفظ المرن في التعبير عن كلمة LEAN ربما يفهم منه الإعتماد على المرونة في الإنتاج فحسب وهو ما يمكن أن يوجد في برامج أخرى مثل نظرية العوائق Theory of Constraints أو حتى في الإنتاج التقليدي Batch and Queue

بالنسبة للكتب العربية عن Lean Production للأسف لم تقع عيني أو يداي على إحداها. وإنما كل المراجع التي أطلعت عليها باللغة الإنجليزية.


----------



## Shibani (1 أغسطس 2007)

*Lean, TPS or JIT*

الأخ نظامي و الأعضاء الأعزاء السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


كنت قد أعددت ورقة علمية حول سياسة الإنتاج الرشيق (Lean Manufacturing) و علاقته بنظام تويوتا الإنتاجي (TPS) و نظام الإنتاج في الوقت المحدد(JIT)
تناولت الدراسة النشأة التاريخية لتلك الأنظمة واهم الشخصيات التي لعبت أدوارا في تطورها من بداية Eli Whitney عام 1798 صاحب مبدأ مفهوم تبادلية الأجزاء (Interchangeable Parts) ومرورا بـ Frederick W. Taylor 1886 الذي لُقب بأب الإدارة العلمية وهنري فورد و نظامه 1913 (Ford’s System) وغيرهم الكثيرين و وصولاً إلي Taichii Ohno و الدكتور Shingo من الفترة 1949 إلي 1975 و حتى James Womack 1990،، عموما الدراسة طويلة و لا أرغب في دخول تفاصيلها لأنني لم أنشرها بعد. خلاصة ما توصلت إليه أن الثلاثة _TPS_ و _JIT_ و _Lean Manufacturing_ تعني شي واحد بما أن خلاصة هدفها هو التخلص من الهدر ((Waste في العمليات وإنتاج بدون عيوب (Zero Defect) وغيرها من الأمور التي ترتقي بالجودة و الإنتاجية داخل أي مؤسسة، خدمية كانت أو إنتاجية.

واصل التسميات الثلاثة هو نظام فورد،، أقصد أن نظام فورد كان النواة الأولي لنظام تويوتا الإنتاجي (TPS) الذي طور في اليابان داخل مصنع تويوتا من قبل Ohno و Shingo وترجمه الأمريكيون فما بعد (للنجاح الذي حققه لتويوتا) إلي JIT تم بعد ذلك ظهر مصطلح (Lean) ولأول مرة في الكتاب _The Machine That Changed The World_ من تأليف James Womack الذي نُشر عام 1990


الخلاصة أن معظم المؤسسات التي طبقت نظام Lean Manufacturing سبق وان تبنت نظام تويوتا الإنتاجي TPS كمخطط تشغيلي لها (Operational Blueprint)، درسوا النظام وفهموه و أعادوا تسميته ليصبح ملكيتهم الخاصة ثم تُبني كخلاصة لنظام تويوتا الإنتاجي TPS ما أمكنهم ذلك (adopted as a pure form of TPS as possible).


الأخ نظامي و باقي الأخوة الأعزاء ،، أذا كنتم توافقوني الرأي في هذا الطرح فدعونا نتوكل علي الله ونبدأ بتوضيح أسس تطبيق هذه الإستراتيجية (Lean) وعندي خطة عمل جيدة ستؤتي آكلها إن شاء الله و البركة في جهودكم. وان كان لكم طرح يخالف طرحي هذا فالموضوع محل درس و نقاش.


أتمني من الأخوة تفعيل النقاش و دمتم أخوه أعزاء.


----------



## نظامي (1 أغسطس 2007)

هو كما قلت أخي العزيز هى مسميات لهدف واحد، ولماذا لن نوافقك الرأي فمن لا يريد أن يقضي على الهدر؟ أنا عن نفسي موافق ومستعد إن شاء الله لأي مساعدة


----------



## Shibani (4 أغسطس 2007)

نظامي قال:


> ولماذا لن نوافقك الرأي فمن لا يريد أن يقضي على الهدر؟ أنا عن نفسي موافق ومستعد إن شاء الله لأي مساعدة


 
الاخ نظامي أنا قصدت أذا كان هناك من يري أن تلك المسميات لا تعني شي واحد فيجب أن نتدارس ذلك قبل الخوض في تفاصيل التطبيق و لم أقصد شي آخر.
علي أي حال بما أنك توافقني الراي فسيكون برنامج العمل كما يلي:

سبق وأن أشتريت دليل الانتاج الرشيق Lean Guide من أحد المواقع المتخصصة علي الانترنت و الملف في صيغة PowerPoint وباللغة الانجليزية يتضمن شرح مبسط و سهل لسياسة الانتاج الرشيق من التعريف الي أساليب التطبيق. أقتراحي هو أن أضع لكم ذلك الملف و تقوم حضرتك يا أخي نظامي بشرح ذلك الدليل بلغتنا العربية حتي تعم الفائدة مع مراعاة أن تتناول المواضيع بشي من التفصيل لانه كما قلت لك الملف عبارة عن معلومات مختصرة جدا،، وبأذن الله عندما ننتهي من شرح كامل الملف فسنكون علي أطلاع واسع جدا بتلك الاستراتيجية المهمة (الانتاج الرشيق)،، طبعا مع أسئلة الاعضاء سيكون الموضوع أكثر جودة و سيكون التحصيل أعم و أشمل

فماذا تــري يأخي نظامي؟؟


----------



## Shibani (8 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ نظامي،، في أنتظار ردك علي العرض المقدم اعلاه. :85:


----------



## hammhamm44 (19 أغسطس 2007)

thanksssssssssssssss 4 a good work


----------



## shimaa (21 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوووور جدا على الموضوع المهم
بس انا عندي استفسار
انا مهندسة كيميائة وعملت ماجستير في الإنتاج الأنظف أو cleaner production
هل التصنيع الرشيق والإنتاج الأنظف نفس الشي? خاصة وان الانتاج الانظف يهدف لل zero waste
ارجو توضيح الفرق ان وجد


----------



## أبو ناني (20 مارس 2014)

مفيش عرض بوربوينت عن التصنيع الرشيق


----------



## أبو ناني (20 مارس 2014)

اذا سمحتم ولكم فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## رمزة الزبير (12 مارس 2015)

How to Implement Lean
Manufacturing.


http://nitroflare.com/view/528012FF...t_Lean_Manufacturing,_Second_Edition.pdf/free
​


----------

